# Keystone Corner 2017



## CJDeeds (Nov 1, 2014)

http://imgur.com/PvCjD


Full album with this year's decorations. The giant bat is the newest addition and is named Casey. All of our spiders are named for Royals players. It is also an homage to "Casey at the Bat."


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

You have some pretty fearsome critters, nice work


----------



## CJDeeds (Nov 1, 2014)

Thanks, the pvc/foam spiders were all inspired by http://www.instructables.com/id/Giant-Halloween-Spider/
hard to tell in the picture but the bat actually has "hair," took and cut bristles off of a broom and stuck them in the Great Stuff foam as it was curing.
http://www.instructables.com/id/Giant-Halloween-Spider/


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

That bat is gorgeous!

I see you got a little snow for the holiday


----------



## CJDeeds (Nov 1, 2014)

thanks. yeah, first snow on Halloween here in 15 years- made for some cool pictures but not a lot of Trick or Treaters.


----------



## randomr8 (Oct 24, 2009)

Nice setup.


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

I like the bat. You got some snow early this year.


----------

